# Sistema de Comunicacion



## DTM (Ene 7, 2006)

Buenas soy estudiante de ingeneria electronica me gustaria saber si alguien me puede ayudar. Quisiera saber si tomando una uart un microprocesador y un transmisor por cada lado me bastaria para tener un sistema de comunicacion. Si alguien con experiencia me pudiera aconsejar y darme información se lo agradeceria mucho

atentamente.
dtm


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 7, 2006)

Hola,

Dale una mirada a este mensaje, de seguro ahí encontraras la información que buscas:

Manejo de modulos TLP434 y  RLP434

Saludos.


----------

